# Who's the daddy?



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I plan on spawning three pairs soon. Two pairs are set, but for the third I need to decide between two males. I am leaning one way, but vote and let me know what you think!

First pair:










Second pair:


















Third pair is one of these lucky guys:


















With this lovely:










The blue butterfly is a proven good daddy, the blue/white piebald is an unknown. I also have a steel blue butterfly, but I think he's a bit too small... this chick is a big girl. She carries butterfly (you can barely see it in her fins). What do you think?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The second pair! I LOVE the fins on that female. That blue edging is to DIE FOR!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the color on the first male but I like the fins better on the second. However, the female has such moderate that paired with the first male you could still get really nice fry. I just don't like the dorsal on the first male.

Either way your in store for a bunch of beautiful fry.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

In your poll between the blue butterfly and the pieblad male, the blue butterfly appears to have better finnage in the photo.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree that the butterfly has better fins. Interestingly, his fins have started to turn clear around the edges. I love the colors on the piebald, but his caudal is not that great. He's actually a super delta, not quite a halfmoon, and the rays on the top edge of the caudal are imperfect. However, neither one has show quality finnage, so there is a tradeoff to be made somewhere.

Halfmoons didn't exist last time I was serious about breeding, so I really don't know exactly what to expect as far as how finnage is inherited. I want to concentrate on butterflies, but I also love piebald/marble/peacock/monster/insert-your-own-adjective. The piebald guy obviously carries VF. If his fins were better, it would be a no-brainer to me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What is VF? 

With that female you might be able to get some HM and if not you would most definitely by doing an F2 cross back to the female I would think. So male 1 could still be a viable option but maybe a little more work would need to be done on finnage than the butterfly would require.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> What is VF?


VF = Variegated Fins = butterfly.

The poll is running pretty even, but not that many votes. Less than 8% of the people who have viewed the thread have an opinion :-?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. That would have never crossed my mind LOL

I wonder how many people that are voting actually have an opinion and aren't just like "OOHH.. I totllly luv his culur best <3<3<3".


I love the second pair BTW.. I may have to get some of those fry off you if they turn out as good as the parents and you decide to sell them.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I voted for the Piebald because his fins look more even.


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

Really beautiful betta. Wow. 
I like the brilliant blue, striking.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to put them in the spawning tanks this evening, with the female in a chimney. I still haven't decided 100%... still time to vote!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The second male seems to have better conformation but the piebald has really nice color. Either way you should get some nice fry. Maybe try flipping a coin if you really can't decide?
-DM17


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck with whomever you choose!

I'm still rooting for the butterfly. I LOVE the piebald but keep in mind you might not get any fry with that coloring at all so are you willing to give up finnage in hopes that you luck out and get that color? It's a coin toss LOL


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If the blue males are siblings, you may get marbles either way. Unfortunately marbles are rather unpredictable so you may not get any "piebalds".


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the piebald!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, as for the butterfly, I know that he carries normal red, even though he doesn't show any red at all. His offspring with the yellow female are multi butterflies, half of them turquoise and half blue.










The piebald is completely unknown.

Maybe I'll let them decide. I'll divide one of my 2.5 gallons in three, put the female in the middle, and a male on each end. Whoever makes the best nest/shows the most interest, wins.

I reserve the right to decide by other, arbitrary means if I so choose :-D

I also have this dude. I like him a lot, but I don't want to throw that red back into a nice blue female.










And then there's this guy. At first I thought he was a bit too small for her, but he's really growing on me, and it might be worth giving him a shot. He's got a wavy ray in the middle of his caudal, but has nice spread even when he's not flaring fully.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

indjo said:


> If the blue males are siblings, you may get marbles either way. Unfortunately marbles are rather unpredictable so you may not get any "piebalds".


No, they are not siblings.

The problem is, I want to spawn them all, but I only have room for three spawning tanks! The first two pairs, the yellow butterfly and the mustard gas, are my priority.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

pdxBetta said:


> No, they are not siblings.
> 
> *The problem is, I want to spawn them all, but I only have room for three spawning tanks!* The first two pairs, the yellow butterfly and the mustard gas, are my priority.


LOL. I know what you mean.

The second male looks nice (OHM). I love his dorsal and I don't think that wavy ray is genetic so he's a good alternative.

I noticed that your blue males are rather dippy/spoon headed (except the one with some red - incl. your 1st yellow). You may want to breed that out in your next generation.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

The second male babies will be very standard for butterflies I'd say he's your best bet but I love he face in the male before him


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Really hard choice, but I have to go for the second pair. I think the female looks amazing.

Great pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the idea of letting them decide for themselves.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

NIB BETTA said:


> Really hard choice, but I have to go for the second pair. I think the female looks amazing.
> 
> Great pics!


Thanks :-D

Not sure everyone understands... the first two pairs WILL be placed together for a spawning attempt. The third pair is the only one that is in question.

For the third pair, I decided to give the steel blue butterfly male (from post #16) a chance. He is significantly smaller than the blue female, so it may not work out. If it does not work out, then I will resort to a backup male.

I placed all three pairs in the spawning tanks this evening, with the females in lamp chimneys. The blue female was barred up within 15 minutes. I hope to release the females tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck.. That steel BF is very nice


----------

